# By any means necessary!



## Guest

Yes, he's using his chin to play notes that would otherwise be impossible.


----------



## senza sordino

Interesting. This looks very awkward and clumsy, but I guess with eight strings he doesn't have enough fingers. But this looks more like a gimmick than serious music. But whatever it takes to get the music made.


----------



## Rhythm

Kontrapunctus, Thank You! I have never seen that technique. I'm wondering if he's the only guitarist who plays with the addition of his chin? and it's bearded, too.


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Interesting. This looks very awkward and clumsy, but I guess with eight strings he doesn't have enough fingers. But this looks more like a gimmick than serious music. But whatever it takes to get the music made.


Try just listening to it.

Rhythm, as far as I know he's the only one.


----------

